# Efficiency picking up bales in the field?



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Looking for some thoughts or ideas. We bale all small squares with a hoelscher accumulator. I set the baler up for dad and let him knock them out while I pick them up using out skid steer and grapple. I generally have a buddy that works for us part time drop in on bale nights to move the wagon along in the field so I don't need to carry bales from one end to the other with skid steer or constantly get out to move the wagon closer.

I saw a video not to long ago where a guy used a loader tractor to load bales and had a ball on this 3-pt hitch to move the trailer along. That seems more efficient to me. Never out of the cab and constantly moving down the line.

I'm curious if anyone has improvised with a skid steer setup? Always trying find a way to go faster or the same speed with less people!

Thanks


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I move round rolls like you describe on a trailer and tractor with a 3-point gooseneck hitch. Are you talking about something that hitches to the back of the skid steer? I have a ball hitch plate for jockeying trailers around in the lot but do not have enough skid steer for the kinds of weight you are talking about.

Gehl claims to have the highest lift capacity at 4,000lbs. I think you would pass that pretty quick with a loaded trailer. A wagon may work though.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Best system I've come up with for moving bales by myself is a loader tractor, a pair of wagons, and a Bergman Agri Speed Hitch. Move bales all day long with 1 person, 1 loader, 1 wagon or set of wagons, and never get out of the cab.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> Best system I've come up with for moving bales by myself is a loader tractor, a pair of wagons, and a Bergman Agri Speed Hitch. Move bales all day long with 1 person, 1 loader, 1 wagon or set of wagons, and never get out of the cab.


So to outfit your system(tractor & 2 wagons) would be around $1000 ?

If I had to move as many bales as you do, I would not bat any eye.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Vol said:


> So to outfit your system(tractor & 2 wagons) would be around $1000 ?
> 
> If I had to move as many bales as you do, I would not bat any eye.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I've only ever used one wagon side hitch so about $700 worth. I started out borrowing a nieghbor's hitches, this summer I bought my own, used, via auction time. One tractor side hitch and 6 wagon side hitches for $1600. I really don't move very many bales, but it is so handy I felt it was worth it for the times I do move bales.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gearclash said:


> Best system I've come up with for moving bales by myself is a loader tractor, a pair of wagons, and a Bergman Agri Speed Hitch. Move bales all day long with 1 person, 1 loader, 1 wagon or set of wagons, and never get out of the cab.


I have had my eye on this system, just haven't pulled the plug (even though I have the approval of my personal banker  ).

Do you think that you can operate cable by three point hydraulics or some other method?

Seems the operator that will remain nameless, might have some shoulder problems (could age related too  ).

Larry


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I've got the Bergmann's and they are nice, very popular with everyone.

Funny this comes up now as just yesterday I picked up empty wagon at shed with my pickup, went two miles and stopped at stop sign. When I started out the wagon unhooked and rolled over opposing stop sign. Never had that happen before.

It says right on them to always use safety pin but we haven't. I don't have rope to unhook on pickup so you have to get out to do that.

Everyone gets the talk at the beginning of season about proper unhooking in rolling topography as they roll very easy.

I'm sure you could devise a hyd cylinder or actuator to unhook from tractor but it would make it rather clumsy to work around and we take ours off pretty regular.

Farm auction nearby had 3 used sets sell a few weeks ago for over $400 each so they hold value.

Some years ago I put a Hitch on the rear lift linkage of a new Holland skid loader in hopes of moving empty trailer around by backing under and raising boom. Didn't work, not balanced to lift from rear, just picked front wheels off the ground.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

r82230 said:


> I have had my eye on this system, just haven't pulled the plug (even though I have the approval of my personal banker  ).
> 
> *Do you think that you can operate cable by three point hydraulics or some other method? *
> 
> ...


I see your concern, and it is valid. I would have to give that some thought. I don't think it would be easy to operate the hitch mechanically. First thing that crosses my mind would be to route the release cable so it enters the cab or platform from the front of the operator; then you would be able to operate it without twisting and reaching backwards.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gearclash said:


> I see your concern, and it is valid. I would have to give that some thought. I don't think it would be easy to operate the hitch mechanically. First thing that crosses my mind would be to route the release cable so it enters the cab or platform from the front of the operator; then you would be able to operate it without twisting and reaching backwards.


Does it take a lot of pulling force to unhitch? I'm thinking a windshield wiper motor or an electric window motor, naturally with a spring in line so it couldn't over pull. I suppose I could look at an actuator from a NH baler, but that would double the price. 

Larry


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

r82230 said:


> Does it take a lot of pulling force to unhitch? I'm thinking a windshield wiper motor or an electric window motor, naturally with a spring in line so it couldn't over pull. I suppose I could look at an actuator from a NH baler, but that would double the price.
> 
> Larry


A spring scale showed that it takes about 25 lbs of pull to get the release latch to the stop. I was thinking this morning that the best way to mechanize the latch would be to hang a cheap 2" x 8" 2 way hydraulic cylinder from the implement eye of the top link. Operate it with a rear remote. Connect the cylinder to the latch with a cable and a big extension spring to provide the needed cushion if the latch doesn't release.


----------



## bovine (Dec 18, 2017)

There is a guy that moves mobel homes with a tracked skid steer. that is remote control . he stands outside while placing home on location pad.

Could something like that " remote control " be installed on you chase tractor or the skid steer ?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Agopengps you can slave an unmanned tractor to chase you for rolling beans. I bet you could set it to follow you around the field.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies. I'll check out the Bergmans. We seem to be pretty inefficient currently and for the dollars that might be well worthwhile and help to keep things moving for the better.

Thanks again


----------

